# 50mm lens revival .



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 29, 2022)

Following my decision to indulge in the new affordable 35mm f1.8 xc fuji lens , it will be a welcome return to the lenses I used in the 70s when a camera came with a 50 f2 .
I had been putting it off 'cos I have the 27 [ 45mm ] . but the 50 helped to contain a confusing world .
In a sense , I would hide behind a camera so as no to be expected to socialise. I seem to see the world through that 50mm , zooms are fine but I never feel anything is missing with a 50/now 35.
I have a 35 for the Sony A35 with it's weird hybrid fixed mirror , but it's a first for the Fuji .
I am adding a Minolta adapter to use the 50mm Rokor  I used back in the 70s , cropped to 75 now I assume .
Regards
dee


----------



## cgw (Aug 29, 2022)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> Following my decision to indulge in the new affordable 35mm f1.8 xc fuji lens , it will be a welcome return to the lenses I used in the 70s when a camera came with a 50 f2 .
> I had been putting it off 'cos I have the 27 [ 45mm ] . but the 50 helped to contain a confusing world .
> In a sense , I would hide behind a camera so as no to be expected to socialise. I seem to see the world through that 50mm , zooms are fine but I never feel anything is missing with a 50/now 35.
> I have a 35 for the Sony A35 with it's weird hybrid fixed mirror , but it's a first for the Fuji .
> ...


The 23/35/50 f2 "Fujicron" lenses are killer. The 16/2.8 is too.


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 30, 2022)

I tumbled into Fuji with a new X-Pro1 @ £168 plus a new 27 as a budget point and shoot for a unique trip to Malaysia .
I loved it and continued to  chase down ex-dem Fujis to capture the 16-50 and later, the 18-55 .
in retrospect , I should probably bought the 35 f2 , it was expensive given my snapshooter inclinations .
The 35 is just magic with the very indulgent X-Pro2 and the OVF with a decent size image .
The 27 is back on the X-Pro1 and zooms relegated to the SLR style Fujis.
I am not needing any further lenses .
This all I need although I am going to try Minolta lenses with an adapter .
Regards
dee


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 30, 2022)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> Following my decision to indulge in the new affordable 35mm f1.8 xc fuji lens , it will be a welcome return to the lenses I used in the 70s when a camera came with a 50 f2 .


What was your purpose in not sticking with "normal" lenses? No matter which brand you switch to, there's always an available "normal" lens, or at least something close. "A welcome return" makes no sense - you didn't need to depart in the first place!


----------



## paul'dee'dowling (Aug 30, 2022)

I am not arguing that there is any such link as a 'normal' lens , just that there is almost a habitual , ingrained recognition of a specific field of view .
I do have a 35 for the clumsy Sony A35 , but the cloudy EVF messed it up for me .
My brain is kinda literal , once something is imprinted , it struggles to recognise alternatives , it's as if what most perceive as common sense is lost on me . 
I initially, in 2016,  I could not afford the previous 35 , so settled for a 27 .
I have been a touch concerned about the impact of the OVF/35 combination , it just real , like a window on a confusing world , through a finder reminiscent of my Kiev/Contax rangefinders .
I can't explain it just is .


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 30, 2022)

paul'dee'dowling said:


> I am not arguing that there is any such link as a 'normal' lens , just that there is almost a habitual , ingrained recognition of a specific field of view .
> I do have a 35 for the clumsy Sony A35 , but the cloudy EVF messed it up for me .
> My brain is kinda literal , once something is imprinted , it struggles to recognise alternatives , it's as if what most perceive as common sense is lost on me .
> I initially, in 2016,  I could not afford the previous 35 , so settled for a 27 .
> ...


Not having the funds is as good a reason as any! And yes, when you're used to a particular field of view, a 5mm equivalent focal length change definitely does make a noticeable difference.


----------

